# Bonnie Palmer



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Everyone has good and bad experiences with almost everything we deal with in life. I personally had an amazing experience with Bonnie and I am so thankful to her for the most precious, loving, loyal and amazing Cassidy.

Bonnie's lines a show lines - she is not a breeder to sell and make a profit - just like many of the other show breeders. They breed to hopefully have the next best show dog. If the puppy does not meet the specifications then they sell the puppy.

There are many recently on here that just received an Angel and I hate to see posts from 2 years ago pop up. I guess I am getting defensive for Bonnie as her pups are wonderful and she puts a lot of love into each and everyone.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Linda i'm very happy about those that have had *good* experiences with Bonnie and there are some like me that have had *bad* experiences, that will be the case with all or most breeders, some will have a great experience while others have had a not so great experience. I just think that whether the experience be good or bad anyone looking for a new family member should be able to read all experiences not just the glowing ones, that way they can make their own decision.

BTW, the last time my thread was available was March 26th of this year, after March 26th it was no longer available and then mystical magical it reappears after i mention that the threads have disappeared and the thread reappears as being unlocked instead of being locked like it had originally been in November of 2010. 

I'm not here to bash breeders, but when there is a question about a breeder that i have had a *first hand experience *with be it *good* or* bad*,* i will* always bring up my experience, just like i would would also expect others that have had a first hand experience with a breeder to also speak up whether the experience be good or bad and i will also include my thread if it hasn't disappeared again.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Understandable however that was in 2010 - 2 years ago - my experience is recent and that is I why I brought up my point.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LexiMom said:


> Understandable however that was in 2010 - 2 years ago - my experience is recent and that is I why I brought up my point.


 
That is because some *will not* talk about their experience, maybe because of backlash or it could be because the* threads* are *closed* and sometimes *disappear into oblivion* and then *resurface right out of the blue*, hmmm something just isn't right about that, only those threads with *good experiences stay open* and those about a *negative experience are closed, now why is that?* If you read my thread you will notice that those that post a negative experience about said breeder receive alot of backlash and are basically called liars and ask for their post to be removed because of the backlash from those that have had a good experience. *Fortunately* for me* i don't just sit back* and *stay silent* when a thread is posted about*Here are the rules concerning breeders:

*We are glad to offer information here on SM that can help people purchase from a reputable breeder. 
However, in order to be fair to all concerned, please abide by the following rules. 

Posts not complying with these rules will be either edited or removed, at the discretion of the Admin/Mod team.

1.* Please only reply if you have first-hand experience with the breeder. 
*2. Do not make speculative posts of what you "think" the situation "might" be.
3. Do not post anything based on what you have heard.
4. Out of courtesy to the original poster, please stay on topic.

It is recommended that those looking for a Malt research any breeder by doing searches here, 
on Google, and to consider who is on or not on the AMA list, AKC list, as well as noting any violations 
on each and every breeder you consider.
 breeders that i've had a first hand experience with, i will speak up be it a good or great experience and also a bad experience. *The rules state that that is allowed as long as it's a first hand experience. Here are the rules on posting about breeders.*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- thank you for sharing your positive experience with Bonnie Palmer and how happy you are with Cassidy.

Over the years, there have been several threads about Bonnie Palmer and her Angels. Most have been positive and some have been negative. Anyone can cull through the Breeders section of SM and find the threads -- many up to 6-7 years old.

Another member recently inquired abut Bonnie Palmer vs. Spunsilk. In this thread Debbie (MySugarBears) stated that a thread that she had written about Bonnie had been deleted. I simply started going page by page in the breeder section until I came across the thread on page 10. I pm'd Debbie with the link to this thread just to let her know that it did not appear to be deleted. I truly don't know if the thread had been moved or what, but I found it as well as many others simply by looking at each page in the Breeder's Section.

The thread in question became highly volital and nasty and I believe that is why Yung closed it. 

It appears that each time Bonnie Palmer is mentioned, instead of simply statying that she had a bad experience with Bonnie, Debbie has tried to locate any and all negative threads on Bonnie and bump them -- even if they were closed or had turned nasty. I guess I don't feel this is productive as it brings up hurts to members that might be best left forgotten or in the past.

Yes -- stating your personal experience with a breeder is allowed on SM, bringing back threads that have been closed and hurt others, is, imho, not a good thing.

The bottom line is that Debbie wanted to get a retiree from Bonnie. Bonnie offered her a male that was 8-9 years old. Once Debbie learned that he was not a champion and was sterile, she no longer wanted the dog. Bonnie returned her money. Debbie may feel that there was more to the story and you can read it in Debbie's thread which she bumped.

Bonnie has often called me in tears asking why Debbie is out to crucify her. She has never met Debbie, has only talked to her on the phone a couple of times and knows that Debbie has never had an Angel. Debbie has never been to Bonnie's house nor met any of her fluffs in person.

People will never have good experiences with every breeder (or everyone in life for that matter), but once we tell our story of our "bad" experience, shouldn't we leave it at that instead of continuing to bring back drama, time and time again?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And, yes, I think most of you know that I have an Angel -- she's a retiree, Ch. Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav. She is Rumor's littermate sister, Ava's mother and the Aunt, Cousin, etc. of many of the Angel's on SM. Secret came to live with me about 2 years ago and I couldn't be happier with her. She is sweet, funny, healthy, happy, playful, inquisitive, a cuddle bug and everything else that I would want in a fluff. She will soon be 11 years young and acts like a fluff of about 3-4. Secret has had some issues with her teeth as well as mild dry eye, but these are age related and not genetic, per se.

Bonnie is also a dear friend of mine. She is a sweet, caring, sensitive person who loves her fluffs more than anything in the world. Of course I hate seeing a friend being torn apart by mean spirited people. It hurts her and it hurts me as well as making the other person look petty. 

Bad experiences can be relayed without the negativity that has been created here.

Bonnie has contributed much to the Maltese breed. There are lots of wonderful Maltese breeders out there You just need to pick the one that you feel comfortable with -- the one that is right for you.

We should be concentrating on trying to stop Puppy Mills and BYB instead of demeaning reputable breeders -- just my two cents.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- thank you for sharing your positive experience with Bonnie Palmer and how happy you are with Cassidy.
> 
> Over the years, there have been several threads about Bonnie Palmer and her Angels. Most have been positive and some have been negative. Anyone can cull through the Breeders section of SM and find the threads -- many up to 6-7 years old.
> 
> ...


 
Lynn try and spin it anyway you like and try to make me look like i'm a lunatic and going after one specific breeder. I had a bad experience so be it. I have stated several times that some have had good experiences and some bad and that's how it is with every breeder. *I know for a fact that my threads were deleted, they were availabe until March 26, 2012 on the forum and after the 26th they were gone. I emailed admin about it and it was confirmed that they were deleted. What i find so funny is that all of the sudden my threads were available for viewing a day or two after i stated they were gone and the were unlocked, probably so that i could them up so others could see they were not deleted and then closed again. * I don't appreciate you talking down to me and anyone that saw my thread knows of my experience. I don't need you to talk about my exerience for me i can do it on my own. I do not appreciate you PM's to me telling me that i am lashing out to you, when you know that is indeed not true. I will tell my experience as others have a right to know! 

One thing i want to know is if my thread was indeed not deleted than why was it not closed like it had been originally and it showed back up unlocked. You bet i was going to bump that thread when i saw it was back and unlocked that way others could read not just the good experience but the bad and this is not a vendetta about one breeder it's about being fair to those that are looking for a new pup and getting to read all experiences.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- thank you for sharing your positive experience with Bonnie Palmer and how happy you are with Cassidy.
> 
> Over the years, there have been several threads about Bonnie Palmer and her Angels. Most have been positive and some have been negative. Anyone can cull through the Breeders section of SM and find the threads -- many up to 6-7 years old.
> 
> ...


Really:angry:the threads were gone and you know it and most of SM knows it!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy and Debbie -- all I can say is that I found the thread yesterday when I went through the Breeder's Forum page by page. Other than that I have not been involved with these threads. I did re-close the thread yesterday after it was bumped.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And, yes, I think most of you know that I have an Angel -- she's a retiree, Ch. Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav. She is Rumor's littermate sister, Ava's mother and the Aunt, Cousin, etc. of many of the Angel's on SM. Secret came to live with me about 2 years ago and I couldn't be happier with her. She is sweet, funny, healthy, happy, playful, inquisitive, a cuddle bug and everything else that I would want in a fluff. She will soon be 11 years young and acts like a fluff of about 3-4. Secret has had some issues with her teeth as well as mild dry eye, but these are age related and not genetic, per se.
> 
> Bonnie is also a dear friend of mine. She is a sweet, caring, sensitive person who loves her fluffs more than anything in the world. Of course I hate seeing a friend being torn apart by mean spirited people. It hurts her and it hurts me as well as making the other person look petty.
> 
> ...


 The only negativity is when those that have had a bad experience and post about it are basically called liars and bashed. If you go back and reread my thread you will see that i posted my experience with no emotion and bashing, just first hand experience only.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> Really:angry:the threads were gone and you know it and most of SM knows it!!!!


 
Thank you Cathy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cathy and Debbie -- all I can say is that I found the thread yesterday when I went through the Breeder's Forum page by page. Other than that I have not been involved with these threads. I did re-close the thread yesterday after it was bumped.


 
Hmmm, i wonder how that thread was all of a sudden unlocked, when it was orginally closed, when you so called found it, and i was suddenly able to locate it and bump it can you answer that for me? I may not have a college education, but my momma didn't raise no fool!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember those threads, and it did seem that they disappeared. Lynn, maybe in your expanded capacity as a moderator you can see threads the rest of us can't see? Though it does seem that, at times, some threads disappear when they get a bit too controversial. The last was the recent unhappiness with the AMAR. Entire threads went missing. I'm sure it's all for a good reason, but it does leave people wondering!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cathy and Debbie -- all I can say is that I found the thread yesterday when I went through the Breeder's Forum page by page. Other than that I have not been involved with these threads. I did re-close the thread yesterday after it was bumped.


 

Oh, just like this link that is no where to be found? Bonnie Palmer - WikiWorldBook 4th one down, this link is nowhere to be found, this was how my link was after March 26,2012


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I remember those threads, and it did seem that they disappeared. Lynn, maybe in your expanded capacity as a moderator you can see threads the rest of us can't see? Though it does seem that, at times, some threads disappear when they get a bit too controversial. The last was the recent unhappiness with the AMAR. Entire threads went missing. I'm sure it's all for a good reason, but it does leave people wondering!


 
Thank you Pam.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And I don't think anyone should be bashing a SM member here for making personal first hand observations. Debbies experience is just as valid as Lynn's and the OP's. The truth is, if these threads were left in place, it wouldn't be such a big deal now. It is by the apparent silencing of people that things get blown out of proportion. If we just left ALL of these thread lie, it would be a better thing. People reading them in the future can draw their own conclusions.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I remember those threads, and it did seem that they disappeared. Lynn, maybe in your expanded capacity as a moderator you can see threads the rest of us can't see? Though it does seem that, at times, some threads disappear when they get a bit too controversial. The last was the recent unhappiness with the AMAR. Entire threads went missing. I'm sure it's all for a good reason, but it does leave people wondering!


Yes, it does appear those AMAR "experience" threads have disappeared. Can someone tell me what is the difference between someone giving there "experience" with a rescue organization and someone giving there "experience" with a breeder is? In Debbie's old thread and new comments she hasn't attacked anyone, only stated her facts and her experience. People will have good and bad experiences so if good or bad experiences are posted on SM then people should read them both and make the decision that is best for them.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- thank you for sharing your positive experience with Bonnie Palmer and how happy you are with Cassidy.
> 
> Over the years, there have been several threads about Bonnie Palmer and her Angels. Most have been positive and some have been negative. Anyone can cull through the Breeders section of SM and find the threads -- many up to 6-7 years old.
> 
> ...


 
Lynn, answering to what in bold. I *cannot *bump a thread *closed*. Also Lynn, *get your facts straight*, *i did not and i repeat did not* decide not to get Zippity because he wasn't a *Champion and sterile,* it was due to the fact i was *lied *to. Those that want the *truth* can read it in my thread. If all i *cared* about was having a dog that was a* Retired* *Champion than i* *wouldn't have Reese and Kelly*, *neither are Retired Champions, that may matter to some but i care more about the health of the dog and the breeders ethics. *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are many reasons why threads are removed. Most have to do with the thread being against SM rules. Some are removed when the thread becomes extremely sensitive and/or heated, Others may be deleted at the request of the OP. I had an OP request that 2 of her threads be deleted just this morning.

Threads are reviewed by the moderators and sometimes moved to a quarantine section for further review by the admin of SM. The ultimate decision on threads comes from the admin with input from the moderators. 

Ultimately threads like this are closed and/or deleted due to the high drama involved. 

I do not believe that the original post that Debbie made in her thread is the reason that it was ultimately closed. I believe that it had to do with subsequent comments that made the thread get "out of hand" and turn nasty. 

Sher -- who is no longer on SM, was the moderator at the time that Debbie's original thread was posted. 

As far as the AMA rescue threads are concerned, these were removed by another moderator and utlimately the admin deemed that they should remain deleted.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Of course I hate seeing a friend being torn apart by mean spirited people.
> 
> 
> We should be concentrating on trying to stop Puppy Mills and BYB instead of demeaning reputable breeders -- just my two cents.


See, this right here is where I feel a need to jump in. I read the thread in question. To characterize people who are relating their experiences in a very calm, matter-of-fact manner as "mean spirited people" who are "tearing someone apart" is so completely unfair, it makes me want to stop coming here. It is just absolutely untrue. No one was being "torn apart" and bringing that kind of high drama is ridiculous. A businesswoman should be able to withstand a negative review without feeling "torn apart." 

Further, none of the people relating their experiences were, in any way, "mean spirited." The threads got mean spirited, yes, but not by the people who were relating their own experiences. 

It is not "demeaning" to relate one's experiences. To make those kind of accusations is just so unfair. I want to hear about people's experiences, good and bad. How is it "mean spirited" or "bashing" to relate a negative experience? Or to want to make sure that both sides are aired? Are we not all adults? Can we not relate our own experiences so that others can make up their own minds? Sheesh.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> There are many reasons why threads are removed. Most have to do with the thread being against SM rules. Some are removed when the thread becomes extremely sensitive and/or heated, Others may be deleted at the request of the OP. I had an OP request that 2 of her threads be deleted just this morning.
> 
> Threads are reviewed by the moderators and sometimes moved to a quarantine section for further review by the admin of SM. The ultimate decision on threads comes from the admin with input from the moderators.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, i thought you said my thread wasn't deleted? It was closed but for some reason it showed up and it was unlocked yesterday, i wonder how that happened, do threads just bring themselves back and unlock themselves?

Oh, i see now, my thread was in quarantine after March 26,2012 and then released from quarantine yesterday September 5,2012 and it unlocked itself or are they unlocked when they come out of quarantine?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- this was actually to answer another SM members question.

Here are the rules about this topic:

*Posting: 
*Notwithstanding anything else stated herein, SpoiledMaltese.com has the right to remove, edit, move or close any posting or thread at any time for any reason, at its discretion and without explanation or notification. 

If your post or thread was removed, do not start a thread asking why. This action will subject you to warning, suspension or ban. If a thread or post is removed, it means that the admin or mod removed it in the best interest of the forum’s community and no explanation will be forthcoming.

Threads that appear to be started for the purpose of creating drama or mischief on the forum will be removed and the member starting such a thread and those whose posts fuel the drama or mischief will be subject to being warned, suspended or banned. *This includes "good-bye" posts stating you are leaving SM or are thinking about leaving SM. Also included are posts stating that another member has left or is thinking about leaving and posts asking where certain members have gone.*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am going to close this thread as it is way off topic from the OP's post.

If someone would like to start a thread about Bonnie Palmer and their experiences with her, that is fine.

If someone would like to start a thread about the Rules of SM, I will let Yung know so that he can address your questions.


----------

